# Corsair 760T



## JediRockstar68 (Oct 26, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair 760T Black, MSI Z87 MPOWER MAX A/C, Intel 4790k, 16Gb Kingston hyper Beast @2400mhz running @ 2666mhz, 2 X Zotec AMP 780Ti with EK Red backplates customised. 3x Sandisk 240Gb SSD in Raid 0, OS, 1Tb m-sata Sandisk For Games????, 2Tb Seagate for Backup, EVGA G2 850w PSU,FULL Custom Water loop with top quality parts, Mixture of Monsoon and Bits power. (still revising), various mods throughout.

*Mods:*
CPU Running at 4.8Ghz, GPU Running at 1300Mhz GPU,  1850Mhz Memory, RAM @ 2666Mhz.

I have decided not to water-cool the 2 780 Ti's for now because there is not enough room in this case for an additional 360 Rad whifch it would need as there is only 1 x 360 and 1 x 140 Rads at the mo, I will be buying a much bigger case next year then I will prob add another 780Ti and an extra pump and Rad. 
Update I was just playing COD MW and the 2 780Ti's got rediculously hot so I am going to have to watercool them sooner rather than later.????


----------



## zo0lykas (Oct 26, 2014)

20 pictures and all the same..


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Oct 26, 2014)

There is 8 pictures, will be adding more when finished, but you are right need to get some better shots..


----------



## ensabrenoir (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## AxGaming (Oct 27, 2014)

beutifull case


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 1, 2014)

Love the red and nice build! 9 from me!


----------



## zo0lykas (Dec 16, 2014)

what a mess inside


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Dec 17, 2014)

zo0lykas said:


> what a mess inside


In Progress this means it is not finished!!


----------



## zo0lykas (Dec 17, 2014)

JediRockstar68 said:


> In Progress this means it is not finished!!



I know what that's mean fella  anyway mess and + you uploaded that pictures, don't make any sense for me


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Dec 17, 2014)

zo0lykas said:


> I know what that's mean fella  anyway mess and + you uploaded that pictures, don't make any sense for me


I agree it.is.messy at the.moment I have not finished or actually started any cable.management, when finished I will redo all the photos in order so that they make sense, thanks for the feedback. I am not very experienced at building my own personal yet so any advice would help.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 17, 2014)

nice, but personally i dont like the plexy since over time you gonna get small scratch all over it


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Dec 17, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> nice, but personally i dont like the plexy since over time you gonna get small scratch all over it


Yes I agree and no mater how hard I try it always end up with minor little scratches on it. If they could make one out of proper glass that would be better but of course this would increase the weight.


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Dec 31, 2014)

I was having a very bad day so havedelet?ed my negative comment


----------



## Norton (Dec 31, 2014)

JediRockstar68 said:


> I thought I had done a not to bad a job of this but as you can see from the poor scores it must be a loakd of crap so I am giving up on PC building now I am obviously rubbish at it and would like to thank all those who helped me realise this.



Why so negative??? You got a 5.6 (Excellent) for a rating and over 1,400 views... nothing wrong with that.


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Jan 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> Why so negative??? You got a 5.6 (Excellent) for a rating and over 1,400 views... nothing wrong with that.



Yes you are right I was having a terrible day actually a terrible year and was venting but thanks for the kind words of encouragement it really helped. Happy New Year


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2015)

if you feel bad, just take around and you gonna see you got better score than other
and that time you said to yourself " i made it"

but anyway modding is very personal, if you feel its your style and you comfortable with it. its ok


----------

